
Stellar: The future of banking is here - subbz
https://www.stellar.org/
======
eibrahim
Blockchain is the new gold rush. I wish I knew how to capitalize on it :(

~~~
balu_
good question, what is the shovel equivalent of the blockchain?

~~~
geoah
Probably a GPU

